# which multitool?



## **DONOTDELETE** (Dec 31, 2001)

i'm looking into getting a multitool for the truck. wanted opinions, just something to have so i don't really want to spend a fortune.

thanks.


----------



## Frank (Dec 31, 2001)

I suggest going to Walmart or Target and looking at Gerbers, Leathermans or Schrades. All are major manufacurers that have good warranties. You can pick up one for $30-50. Personally, I have a Leatherman Pulse. It's a mid sized wmodel with scissors and a plain edged blade but no serrated blade.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 1, 2002)

I've got a Leatherman Wave that comes in handy all time. To that, I've added a cool little holster that's made by Nite Ize. This holster holds my Wave and a AA Mini-Mag. I picked the holster up at Grainger for about $10.

Hope it helps!

Eric


edit for sp. error


----------



## Jakpro (Jan 2, 2002)

You might want to look at the Leatherman Supertool- the old version. You can find them on Ebay at a very inexpensive price brand new.

This would be a stronger model for carrying in your truck. It has been replaced by the Supertool 200. It is a heavy duty tool and weighs more, but it is very sturdy and useable.

Daniel


----------



## SPECIALIST (Jan 3, 2002)

I really like the gerber, i just got my dad the scout model. You can even have one customized to include the tools you will most likely use. www.gerberblades.com


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 5, 2002)

I was in the same boat, but I know that the
pliers are gonna bust on me. For work I just
carry around the 5" Vise-grips and a cheap Swiss army knife. They do everything, and
have already paid for themselves, so I'm not
scared of losing them.

hobo


----------



## Terrapin Flyer (Jan 5, 2002)

I'd go Gerber or Leatherman. Gerber has provided great service after a pr. of pliers snapped on me (luckily had a backup). Gerber's locking functionality is solid and easy to use, although I've found many of my Leatherman's to be more compact. At this time my EDC is a Leatherman Juice Xe6 in an older, smaller Gerber holster. My camping multi-tool is a Gerber Multi-Plier 600. Onboard my hiking/trekking/travel vest is a Leatherman Mini-Tool.

Decide what tools you need, which ones you want, how/when you intend to use it and whether you want the tools to lock, then check our Gerber and Leatherman sites. Then go shoppin'.Gerber
Leatherman


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 11, 2002)

thanks for the replies, i think i'm going gerber. had a leatherman years ago, didn't think it was all that great. the pliers didn't seem very sturdy.

i want to look at sog before i buy. any experiences?


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jan 23, 2002)

consider the spydertool. it seperates so that you have a cresent wrench and screwdriver as separate units.


----------



## linearintigrator (Jan 24, 2002)

Sog makes quality multi-tools. I've had their Toolclip, Paratool and Power Plier. But the best tool i have is the Victorinox SwissTool. All the blades,bits,file and saws open without having to open the pliers and they all lock open. When using the pliers, the handles are comfortable and do not cut into your hands. Have fun.


----------



## funk (Jan 24, 2002)

If it is for the truck and not everday carry - I would definitely go with the SwissTool. It is too large, as discussed to keep on your person - I keep one in my truck and use it frequently, even though I have a Leatherman Wave on me most of the time.

Still no Juice yet.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 1, 2002)

If still interested, Walmart.com is selling the Swiss tool for $35.00 http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.gsp?cat=45192&product_id=1641127&type=1&path=0:4125:45192&dept=4125


----------



## funk (Feb 7, 2002)

Good price! Thanks - I guess that I will be getting another one!!!!!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Feb 8, 2002)

I have the Gerber Multiplier, the Leatherman Wave, and the Spyderco Spyderwrench. Of the three I think the Spyderwrench is the most useful though it has the fewest tools. 

Think about which tools are used the most in a traditional sence. 
1. The Knife
2. The screwdrivers
3. The wrench
4. The pliers

Other tools are used but not nearly as often.

Picture this, you are out with your multitool and you have to remove a nut and screw. You can latch you pliers around it but what are you going to hold the screw with. No problem with the Spyderwrench. Get the cresent out and the appropriate screwdriver and you there.

The big advantage of the Spyderwrench is the cresent wrench and the seperation between it and the screwdriver.


----------



## Normark (Feb 18, 2002)

Hi Switch....

Well you won't go wrong with the Gerber thats for sure..
Definately a very good and popular M-tool..
I have several of them,but the one I carry with me on a daily basis,or when out and about is the Leatherman Wave.

By far it has a better selection of tools, is very sturdy, and I like the feel of it a little better than the Gerber...

Either way you can't go wrong with either of them...

I'll also give an endorcement for the Nite-Ize Pockits tool carrier..
I have had the large version of it for probably 5 years now,,and it is still going strong.. Velcro is holding up well,and I've only started to wear a small hole intyo the side of it..Mine happens to be stuffed as full as it will get..

Here is a list of items I carry in mine...

AA Mini Mag
Leatherman Wave
Swiss Army Ruk SAK model
Large Swedish Firesteel
DMT folding Diamond hone
20 feet of snare wire
20 feet of braided nylon cord
assorted bandaids

I think thats about it...






ttyle

Eric....


----------



## Josh (Feb 26, 2002)

i have had a multi plier for 6er so years they are the only way to go i think.


----------



## Darell (Mar 6, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by JackStraw:
* At this time my EDC is a Leatherman Juice Xe6*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey Mike -

What do you think of the Juice? I have a relatively complete Leatherman collection, but don't have any Juice yet. I just picked one of to fondle for the first time today. My impression is that it does not feel very good in the hand (handles are not rounded like the Wave, for example), and that the pretty handles will scratch pretty easily. The pliers are smaller than on any of my other tools as well. I love the build quality, and the sure look unique. But for my money, I need it to be functional as well.

I want to want one, but I can't figure out how to want one ENOUGH yet. Help me out here.


----------



## Tree (Mar 6, 2002)

I recently got the Juice S2 (thanks Brock) and it is small, but seems sturdy. I keep it and my E2 with a couple of spare 123s in a Niteize holster. The best thing I like about it is it is very lightweight (4.4 oz). I used to keep it in my pocket before I got the Niteize and hardly noticed it was there. I have used it a lot and it shows no signs of wear. The Craftsman I used before it did not last 6 months before I had to replace it, so time will tell if the Juice will hold up.


----------



## Darell (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for the report, Tree.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 8, 2002)

With all due respect ...

Why would you want to have a multitool in the truck? If you buy a Buck, Gerber, Swiss, Schrade or whatever, you'll have to pay some *real* bucks. For that money you might as well buy a *real* toolbox with some *real* tools.

Seriously: If you want a multitool (and I bet you do, otherwise you wouldn't post here), don't just leave it in the truck. Take it with you and buy a real toolbox for the truck.

And, Yes, I know that I'm not going to be the next McGyver with that attitude.


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 8, 2002)

Very true; if it's solely for trunk duty, you'd be better off with dedicated tools- My Leatherman's always on my belt, so it's immediately handy when I need it.
That's one reason I went for the Pulse to replace my Super tool, seems like 25% of my weight is from things I lug around with me..


----------



## fracman (Apr 9, 2002)

I prefer the Leatherman WAVE as a belt carry, the Micra at the key ring level and the Vise Grip Toolbox for a glove compartment addition.

I have a new, unopened one of the latter that I'd trade for about 35$ worth of flashlights if I don;t already own them.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 9, 2002)

I have the Gerber Multiplier, the Leatherman Wave but neither if these have proven to be near as useful as the Spyderco Spyderwrench


----------



## prn (Apr 10, 2002)

I'll second Jeremy's comments:

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>With all due respect ...

Why would you want to have a multitool in the truck? ... buy a real toolbox with some real tools.

Seriously: If you want a multitool (and I bet you do, otherwise you wouldn't post here), don't just leave it in the truck. Take it with you and buy a real toolbox for the truck.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

As far as I'm concerned, a multitool is for carrying on your person when you suspect you might need some kind of tool "just in case" but you don't really know what you might need or why. It's a small, comparatively lightweight toolkit. OTOH, the tools of a multitool are never as usable as individual, dedicated tools. Therefore, it's what you carry when you leave your base (home, office, truck) _without_ a specific need.

When you intend to do some serious work, however, you will definitely appreciate screwdrivers with "normal" handles, pliers or even wrenches that are the "right" type for the job, larger files, etc. A real toolbox for the truck can be kept under the seat and can hold a decent set of wrenches, a reasonable set of screwdrivers, long-nose and heavier pliers, etc. all for approximately the price of a good multitool and *much* more convenient to use.

While you're at it, toss in a decent set of jumper cables, a tire pump (either foot operated or electric), a work light that plugs into your lighter outlet and a set of flares or signal triangles. [Don't forget a flashlight, of course.




] That should all fit under the seat of your pickup and the first time you need any of it you'll be a lot happier than if you just had a multitool in the glovebox.

Paul


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 11, 2002)

I would agree, real tools for the truck and multi tool on the person.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 11, 2002)

I am going to guess that no one who has posted has used a Spyderwrench. I have the Gerber and Leatherman multi-tools and they both have a severe weakness.

I have many times steped in with the spyderco and got the job done when the person with the Gerber or Leatherman was stuck. 

In each case the situation was simply nothing more than the screw and the nut that was fairly tight. Only the Spyderco can handle this situation. 

I have three Multi Tools, the Gerber Multiplier, the Leatherman Wave, and the Spyderco Spyderwrench. The one that serves the best is the Spyderco. I am surprised that it is not the common word in utility amoung people. 

It has one huge negative...It costs over $100. But then again, we pay more than $100 for flashlights


----------



## AndyJ (Apr 11, 2002)

I got a SpydeRench and find it to be the most useful multi-tool I own.

It is an EDC.


----------



## Tree (Apr 11, 2002)

How heavy is the spyderwrench?


----------



## AndyJ (Apr 11, 2002)

I just weighed mine at 7oz.


----------



## Wingerr (Apr 11, 2002)

SpydeRench

This has some nice detailed pictures of this-
only thing with this is that I frequently find a need for needle nose pliers, such as the Leathermans have. 
For more nuts and bolts kind of action, though, this would be just the ticket- and this one hand blade looks like it would be suited for quick action knife duties too.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 11, 2002)

The part the photos do not show is that it can be used in two pieces. It can use bits from any screwdriver and bit set that are the hex type quickchange bits. The drive holder can be used in one hand while the cresent in the other.


----------

